# شراك خداعية



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
تقول وسائل الأنباء أن القذافي (قذفه الله إلى حيث يستحق) ترك في مصراتة كمائن ووصفَتها بـ«الشراك الخداعية»، وهذا مصطلح جديد عليّا، فما معنىٰ كلمة «شراك» هنا وهل هي صيغة جمع لمفردٍ ما؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــوَ لكم جزيل الشُّـــــــــــــــــــــكر


----------



## شخص ما

شراك جمع شَرك
وهي تعني فخ
أظنها أصبحت مفهومة
أي الفخاخ


----------

